
Interesting – Improved UX/UI of Google on GitHub – Check the Site - byal
https://github.com/bisratyalew/Google
======
mtmail
You can present your own project
([https://bisratyalew.github.io/Google/](https://bisratyalew.github.io/Google/))
in the Show HN category, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

Leave out the 'Interesting' and 'Check the Site' in the title. By submitting
it's implied that you think it's important/news-worthy.

    
    
        input = input.replace(" ", "+");
        input = input.replace("=", "%3D");
        input = input.replace("&", "%26");
    

Using URI encoding methods is better than maintaining a short list of
replacements here, see [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Refe...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/encodeURIComponent)

